# Our 2012 - Friesian Eefje and me



## Reeltje (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

Beautiful!! I have always wanted a Fresian!


----------



## Reeltje (Jul 13, 2012)

thank you!


----------



## Pattilou (Jul 8, 2010)

One of the best videos I have seen, you have a great connection !


----------



## TheLauren (Aug 26, 2012)

That was beautiful


----------



## Reeltje (Jul 13, 2012)

Awww thankt you so much!


----------



## Beatrice9 (Jun 30, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## Reeltje (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks <3


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Great video, could write how you would pronounce his name at all? IT looks cool but I can't work it out.


----------



## Reeltje (Jul 13, 2012)

She  Hahaha eehm. I don't really know.. It's really common in the Netherlands, also a human name. 
Wait I have an idea XD
Go to translate.google.com, type in Eefje, choose dutch and play the audio 
It's not reaallllly how it sounds, but it looks like it :')


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

haha I had a go is the j more of g sound the u if that makes any sense.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Neat video! It's obvious you love her lots!

Not sure if I get the translation or not. But phonetically I'm coming up with EE-Fage (Like Sage only Fage). Which is WAY off from what I actually came up with in my brain which was Effie LOL!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Haha thats the sort of thing my brain was doing but I'm thinking something more like eef-ye


----------



## Reeltje (Jul 13, 2012)

Hahahahaa! 
No the j doesn't sound like a g. And also not like Fage :')
Uuuuuuuuuuhm. I don't know any enlish word what looks like it lol xD 
Maybe I should record it, but where could I upload it?


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't know about a recording but a it could be just done by a video and uploaded the same way you did the original video. I'm not very tech-savvy though


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

LOL! This is too funny!

No idea how you'd upload it though. Apache seems to have the only idea I'd be able to come up with.


----------



## Beatrice9 (Jun 30, 2012)

I think it sounds like "Eef-Jay"


----------



## Reeltje (Jul 13, 2012)

You mean how you say 'J', like Eef-J? No it's not that either 
Maybe it sounds a little like 'ave' of the word 'wave' and that's the 'Eef'. But an enlish word for 'je' hmmmmmmmmmm... 
I'll try to record it later today xD


----------



## Reeltje (Jul 13, 2012)

Okay I forgot it :') 
Hmmmm I will record it sometime xD


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

She is _beautiful,_ and so was your video! I have a neighbor about a mile away who is from the Netherlands, and I'll ask her the pronunciation - thanks for sharing your lovely horse


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, I just called my neighbor, and she knew right away! For us, it would be pronounced, "Afia" - it's the name, "Eva" in the Netherlands


----------



## Reeltje (Jul 13, 2012)

Aww thanks for your sweet comment! 
Yeaaa really great!  Afia! 
Well, we also have 'Eva' in the netherlands, but Eefje kinde looks like it.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I honestly didn't even think to pronounce the 'ee' as an 'a' and I have the exact same thing in my own name haha. I get it now though, I really like the name.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Northernstar said:


> Well, I just called my neighbor, and she knew right away! For us, it would be pronounced, "Afia" - it's the name, "Eva" in the Netherlands


OHHHHHHH okay I got it now! Sheesh ... my brain came nowhere near that. Pretty name.


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

Very cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

